# Cotton the Chowchow puppy



## meenfa (Aug 7, 2014)

Cotton (Pronounces as Meenfa in Cantonese) is 9 month old and he loves chewing, chicken and cuddles :wave:

















































cottonpuppy.blogspot.com


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

That second photo with his legs crossed is the cutest!!! I look forward to seeing Meenfa grow up!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeee!!! - FLUFFY!!!! :becky:


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

It's so fluffy!!!!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Adorable! Looks like a sweet boy!!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

You killed me. I'm dead from cute. You win.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what an adorable puppy!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

ohh soo cuuute!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

*Squee* I just want to squish him. He's so fluffy, I think I'm in love.


----------

